# BioMaster Thermo 350 + 200 L tank



## IndyM (4 Mar 2020)

Quick question

200l tank, biomaster Thermo 350. Planning a Planted aquascape, non c02. Maaaaybe c02 later on, or if its absolutely needed.

Would this be sufficient? I am not sure a 600 would fit inside my maidenhead Aquatics "Aqua Oak 110cm Doors & Drawers Aquarium and Cabinet (AQ110DD)" I haven't received it yet. Will take a couple of weeks. 

Also, based on manufacturers stated specifications I figured the 350 would be great as its well above the 200 L tank I have. I have read about 10 times turn over which is therefore considered vastly below what I need.

I don't need to go overkill. Just an honest answer needed here. I sometimes feel that the aquascaping scene goes overboard a tad. But if its genuinely needed and will fit. Maybe I'll up size to the 600.

Cheers.


----------



## dw1305 (4 Mar 2020)

Hi all, 
Welcome, if you've never had a planted tank before you will be amazed by the difference plants make to aquarium keeping, they make maintaining water quality a lot more straightforward. 

I don't know what you have planned, but @Tim Harrison's tutorial <"The Soil Substrate or Dirted Planted Tank - A How to Guide"> might be of interest. 





GreyFoxIndy said:


> Also, based on manufacturers stated specifications I figured the 350 would be great as its well above the 200 L tank I have. I have read about 10 times turn over which is therefore considered vastly below what I need.


The 10x turn-over is really only for high tech tanks, and then the main aim is to <"distribute the CO2 evenly">. There are a lot of plants that grow <"absolutely fine in low tec set-ups">. 

Also you will get more <"flow out of the filter"> than you would in a non-planted tank, mainly because planted tanks need a lot less biological filtration media in the filter body. This is because <"plant/microbe biological filtration"> is a lot more efficient than <"microbe only">.

I always like a floating plant, which isn't CO2 limited, because this gives you a <"good visual indication of the nutrient status of the tank">. I called this method the <"Duckweed Index">, but my <"Duckweed"> of choice is now <"Amazon Frogbit">. 

Why we are on the subject of filtration, although a lot of forums and videos recommend ammonia based "cycling" <"I don't recommend cycling with ammonia">.    

cheers Darrel


----------



## alto (4 Mar 2020)

Unless you’re seriously attached to that particular aquarium dimension, I’d suggest considering the 100cm version with proper cupboards 

https://www.fishkeeper.co.uk/aqua-oak-100cm-doors-aquarium?recommend=product-customers-also-viewed
Glass box 94 (W) x 47 (D) x 50 (H) cm
vs
Glass box 99.5 (W) x 40 (D) x 50 (H) cm

In terms of aquascaping, the extra depth will be appreciated, but the cabinet design will be more versatile 

Have you thought what fish you’d like to keep?

I’d confirm that (110cm) cupboard shelf is adjustable/removable, you should be able to fit most filters (including the Biomaster 600), but if you decide to add CO2, it will be a tight fit 
Maidenhead should be able to measure the cupboard (and inside drawer dimensions) for you 

Likely either filter will work, you can add an Eheim skim (adjustable flow up to 300l/h) or internal power head if needed for additional flow

I’m surprised the 600 only offers 1250l/h vs the 300’s 1100l/h BUT I suggest you check the “head height” needed for your tank, if it’s close to that 1.4m max quoted for the 300, I’d scale up to the 600


----------



## IndyM (4 Mar 2020)

yes the shelf is removable.

I want to keep a decent variety of fish, including Medaka Rice Fish, Cardinal Tetra, Rasborra, Amano Shrimp, Rumy Nose Tetra, perhaps some guppies or associated compatible species. I will have Dark/Black Seiryu stone, Hornwood and a variety of "easy to medium plants according to tropica, tropica soil. for lighting Fluval Plant 3.0 46w.


----------



## alto (4 Mar 2020)

Either tank dimension would be fine for that fish collection


----------



## IndyM (4 Mar 2020)

would the 350 suffice given my goals and spec? id maintain it regularly. Weekly.


----------



## IndyM (4 Mar 2020)

W 46cm, H 53cm, D 35cm, I have been quoted for measurements of the cabinet after a quick phonecall. These measurements are the door clearance measurements, so the cabinet is slightly bigger on the inside.


----------



## alto (4 Mar 2020)

I think either filter would be fine - just confirm the head height the filter will run at given that aquarium and cabinet
(again Maidenhead should be able to easily measure that for you)

AG lists filter dimensions, but confirm with wherever (you’re purchasing the filter) that the 600 will be an easy fit with connectors and tubing


----------



## Matt @ ScapeEasy (11 Mar 2020)

Have you checked the water hardness requirements of the fish species you’ve chosen? Seriously Fish is a great website for this purpose and your water company will have a page on their site where you can enter your postcode and find your water hardness. I’m doubtful that cardinals (soft water) and guppies (hardwater) will be compatible...


----------



## IndyM (11 Mar 2020)

Matt @ ScapeEasy said:


> Have you checked the water hardness requirements of the fish species you’ve chosen? Seriously Fish is a great website for this purpose and your water company will have a page on their site where you can enter your postcode and find your water hardness. I’m doubtful that cardinals (soft water) and guppies (hardwater) will be compatible...


Most resources online seem to have no issue with this pairing what so ever. 268ppm hard water, I have.


----------



## alto (11 Mar 2020)

If you end up adding O woworae, Seriously Fish Species Profile has an interesting spawning Note
https://www.seriouslyfish.com/species/oryzias-woworae/

FWIW I’ve seen several recent shipments of these fish with Camallanus worms, so would recommend that you be prepared to treat if needed (I’d likely do a prophylactic treatment as the infestation is well advanced by the time external symptoms (red threads protruding from anus) appear, and most fish and aquarium would likely be infected)

Unlike many other sites, Seriously Fish is well referenced/researched and often includes contributions from specialists in the field


----------



## IndyM (11 Mar 2020)

I was planning on going for Medaka rice fish (Oryzias latipes) 

https://www.seriouslyfish.com/species/oryzias-latipes/


----------

